# 29g planted update



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Its not much but atleast its better than what it was a couple of weeks ago. The vallisneria is growing really well. I started with 2 an now I have 5. The java fern is growing some little ones. I hope I will upgrade the light soon.


















Pictures of betta 









New camera please bear with me LOL.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

A pic. I took right now:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Good so far, but if I may suggest, MORE PLANTS!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Pac-Man said:


> Good so far, but if I may suggest, MORE PLANTS!


LOL I am working on that. I will be buying some plants from a Mr. I meet in another forum from where I bought my shrimps. He doesn't have any plants at the moment but as soon as he gets some he will be PM me. I also have credit with him so I don't need to worry. I might buy a plant here and there but I am on a low budget right now so.....plants are coming as I get them. 

Also I need to upgrade my lights!!! ;-)


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I understand about the low budget. Looks good so far  What kind of substrate do you have in your aquarium?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Tahitian Moon Sand


----------

